# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting The Treasure Map

## MikelaC1

I dont know how well this will work out,as its going to require players to give up a bit of creative control on their PC, but hopefully we can have some low level, old fashioned dungeon crawl fun. First, a bit of background.
The kingdom of Wilverton was a moderately prosperous kingdom on the edge of the South Enicom wilderness. George II was a well-liked king with fair laws and fair taxes, and the city was peaceful. This changed five years ago when a mysterious Lord Mouton overthrew George and established his own brutal regime with his gang of thugs. Honest people no longer had much chance to get ahead by hard work and decency...in fact, the best way to get ahead was to take up adventuring in the wilderness and get a quick score to be ahead of the game. This game focuses on one such group, a ranger that has come into a treasure map.

Okay, now the nuts and bolts. I'm looking for 5 players, but there are restrictions. Player1, the group leader and the guy who found the map is a 5th level ranger, with a favored enemies of orc and giant. Player2 will be a 6th level wizard with a primary focus on blasting spells. The wizard also owes a blood debt to the leader and has been with him for several years now. He is hardly a slave or anything, but there is the debt. (players are free to work it out between them, something along the lines of the ranger saving him from a band of orcs or something). Player3 is a 5th level cleric who joined the other two shortly before they came across the map and wrangled an invitation because adventuring groups always need a cleric. The cleric should be a follower of Klintina (specific goddess of Daystor, L/G, think Athena in design) and while the other players dont have to be, it would make things easier Players4 and 5 are 4th level however in compensation for lower power, they have full class choice control.
Im not going to go full Big16 here, a lot of that was just covered. The party is good aligned (only), level as shown above, full HPs per level, opening stats of: 18,16,16,14,12,10, allowed sources are PH1, PH2, all Compendiums. Any other questions, just ask.

----------


## truemane

Interesting. I might take a run at the Blasty Wizard with the blood debt. I haven't played 3.5E in a long time. Let me have a look at some options.

----------


## Xihirli

Which edition is this?

----------


## MikelaC1

3.5 edition.
Also note that the "wizard" can be a sorcerer if you choose.

----------


## truemane

> 3.5 edition.
> Also note that the "wizard" can be a sorcerer if you choose.


What about a Psion? With 100% transparency so as to avoid opening cans of worms?

----------


## MikelaC1

Psionics is a no-go

----------


## truemane

Got it.

Lemme have a looksee.

----------


## Metastachydium

> allowed sources are PH1, PH2, all Compendiums. Any other questions, just ask.





> 3.5 edition.


I'll presume that all Compendiums covers _Spell Compendium_ (good for Rangers in particular, but generally useful when three of the mandated roles are casters), but I'm not sure what else falls under that. _Dragon Compendium_? _Monster Compendium: MoF_? Is this _PHB_ races only?

----------


## Enceladus

So why the different levels of the characters?

----------


## MikelaC1

> I'll presume that all Compendiums covers _Spell Compendium_ (good for Rangers in particular, but generally useful when three of the mandated roles are casters), but I'm not sure what else falls under that. _Dragon Compendium_? _Monster Compendium: MoF_? Is this _PHB_ races only?


The Spell Compendium is in, the others are not. I meant to say all the "Complete" series are in
In terms of races, the ranger must be human,  the arcane caster can be human, half elf or elf, the cleric can be human or half elf, and the others can be any LA +0 race....but remember that you must be good. 




> So why the different levels of the characters?


Telling you that would give away the plot.

BTW, starting scores do not include leveling up bonus.

----------


## Chimaera

Been a while since I last played some PbP, so I might be interested.

A few questions:

Is this going to be an oneshot campaign?
Will we be leveling up (I like to plan ahead my characters for a few levels, so I ask to see if I should bother that)?
Equipment and gear by WBL?
Orcs and half-orc are out? I ask this because the ranger favored enemy being orc.

Thinking in playing something something simple, maybe a barbarian frontliner armed with a heavy hammer or a greataxe.

----------


## Metastachydium

> The Spell Compendium is in, the others are not. I meant to say all the "Complete" series are in
> In terms of races, the ranger must be human,  the arcane caster can be human, half elf or elf, the cleric can be human or half elf, and the others can be any LA +0 race....but remember that you must be good.



Yeah, that makes sense, thanks. I'll go for one of the level 4s. Maybe I'll get to do a Spirit Shaman at long last?

----------


## MikelaC1

My aim is for several adventures, not a one shot and there will be leveling up if the game survives. WBL for the build. Orc and half orc are out, while you are not fighting Lord Mouton, the bulk of his gang of thugs are orcs and half-orcs so one of them just could not be trusted by the group

----------


## truemane

Upon reflection, I don't think I'll the time to devote to this. So I'm withdrawing my dibs (however informal) from the Arcanist.

Just so no one's waiting on me.

----------


## Chimaera

> My aim is for several adventures, not a one shot and there will be leveling up if the game survives. WBL for the build. Orc and half orc are out, while you are not fighting Lord Mouton, the bulk of his gang of thugs are orcs and half-orcs so one of them just could not be trusted by the group


No problem. I'll make a human barbarian fighter multiclass I believe.

Just to make sure, is MiC out as well?
It's: PHB I and II, SC, Completes (except Psionics)?

----------


## MikelaC1

> No problem. I'll make a human barbarian fighter multiclass I believe.
> 
> Just to make sure, is MiC out as well?
> It's: PHB I and II, SC, Completes (except Psionics)?


MiC is in. PHB I, PHB II, Completes and SC.

----------


## Chimaera

> MiC is in. PHB I, PHB II, Completes and SC.


Thanks! 

Weird question: is it okay for him to have been born with seven fingers? No mechanical effect nor anything I promise.

Urag is WIP.

EDIT: and one more question, fractional bases and saves?

----------


## aReallyGreatAxe

Posting interest as the Ranger! I'll post a wip build later tonight.

----------


## aReallyGreatAxe

> Posting interest as the Ranger! I'll post a wip build later tonight.


Question for the DM: Is it okay if I use the ranger variant found on page 13 of Complete Warrior, which gives up spell casting in exchange for some goodies that don't kick in until level six? I'm not terribly partial to the Ranger's spellcasting. (But if your plans require it, I can certainly keep the spellcasting)

EDIT: Here is my link to Garret Greyholm, my WIP ranger. 

Do you have a backstory defined, or is that up to me?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Thanks! 
> 
> Weird question: is it okay for him to have been born with seven fingers? No mechanical effect nor anything I promise.
> 
> Urag is WIP.
> 
> EDIT: and one more question, fractional bases and saves?


No fractional bases and saves. You give up enough by multiclassing, you should keep the relatively minor attack/save bonuses
As for the seven fingers, I have to ask why, just because I dont want this coming back to bite me when you claim you can do this or that with them




> Question for the DM: Is it okay if I use the ranger variant found on page 13 of Complete Warrior, which gives up spell casting in exchange for some goodies that don't kick in until level six? I'm not terribly partial to the Ranger's spellcasting. (But if your plans require it, I can certainly keep the spellcasting)
> 
> EDIT: Here is my link to Garret Greyholm, my WIP ranger. 
> 
> Do you have a backstory defined, or is that up to me?


The variant ranger is okay. Remember that your favored enemies are orcs #1 and then when you gained a second one, its giants. 
In terms of backstories, and this applies to everyone, Im really not looking for much. The bare bones are that you were born in Wilverton or just outside of it (only for the barbarian) and your whole family died in the riots and overthrow of King George by Lord Mouton. Anything else you want to put down about it should be fine, but if it isnt, I will let you know

----------

